# Sony A9 compared with Nikon and Canon highend bodies



## xps (May 23, 2017)

French site compares the actual highend bodies: 
https://www.focus-numerique.com/news/le-sony-a9-devance-la-concurrence-dans-les-hautes-sensibilites-20203.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2017)

There was, unfortunately, no comparison of the cameras.

There were some comparisons of high ISO results, but those were done at 250 lux, which is not a low light level, so they are pretty meaningless to those interested in low light performance.

So, we know that in high ISO's in fairly bright light lighting conditions, results in a eyeball calibrated measurement one person rates the sensor as slightly better at ISO 25600.

There were no noise measurements or any actual repeatable data.

I was hoping for a comparison of the cameras, the operation of cameras with roughly the same level of performance at high ISO's might be interesting, but, this test covers a unlikely situation, using ISO 25600 in good light (250 LUX). (100 lux is a cloudy day, 400 lux is in very bright sunlight)

A test at one to ten lux might be more interesting to me, and with yellow hue light (blue deficient) as usually found in low lighting conditions. Sony might be better, or maybe not, but this test does not tell how the camera performs in realistic conditions.

You have to translate it, don't bother.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 23, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was hoping for a comparison of the cameras, the operation of cameras with roughly the same level of performance at high ISO's might be interesting, but, this test covers a unlikely situation, using ISO 25600 in good light (250 LUX). (100 lux is a cloudy day, 400 lux is in very bright sunlight)


As far as I know, direct, cloudless sunlight can reach 110,000 lux.


----------



## raptor3x (May 23, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping for a comparison of the cameras, the operation of cameras with roughly the same level of performance at high ISO's might be interesting, but, this test covers a unlikely situation, using ISO 25600 in good light (250 LUX). (100 lux is a cloudy day, 400 lux is in very bright sunlight)
> ...



You are correct, a cloudy day is more like 1000 lux.


----------



## Butts (May 24, 2017)

*Illuminance* *Scenario*
120,000 lux Brightest sunlight
111,000 lux Bright sunlight
20,000 lux Shade illuminated by entire clear blue sky, midday
1,000 - 2,000 lux Typical overcast day, midday
<200 lux Extreme of darkest storm clouds, midday
400 lux Sunrise or sunset on a clear day (ambient illumination).
40 lux Fully overcast, sunset/sunrise
<1 lux Extreme of darkest storm clouds, sunset/rise


----------

